# New member - going through the motions



## Larry12 (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi, I recently found out about my wife's affair. Looking to talk about it and get some advice. 😞


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

So sorry, but glad you found us! Lots of caring folks here.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Larry -- post when you can. You will get TONS of help from people who have been there-done that..


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Welcome but sorry that you are here. Everyone tries to help. You may not always agree with the opinions given and some can be downright blunt but you will always get the truth here. And trust me when I say that people really do have your best interests in mind.


----------



## Larry12 (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks for the welcome. It's amazing to think a community like this exists. Never thought for a second I would need to find you.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Larry12 please post in the Coping With Infidelity section if you have not already done this.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Most people like you never think their spouse will act that way. My now husband said the same with his wife who cheated after 23 years.
I hope that you can say more about it, such as how long its been going on for, did she tell you or did you find out, does she want to stay married, do you, is she repentant, do you have children etc.


----------

